# The babies.



## Hannah; (Jan 29, 2005)

Here are some pictures of my little babies. 

Little miss Cricket:










My Chloe bear:










Sammie girl:










My princess Miss Kitty:










Baby Tiki hiding outside:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

wow, that's quite a little family there!!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

They are all very cute. I especially like Miss Kitty!


----------



## Hannah; (Jan 29, 2005)

Heather102180 said:


> They are all very cute. I especially like Miss Kitty!


Your cat is really cute too. 

Miss Kitty is so friendly and it wasn't hard to get that picture of her, lol. I brought her outside a couple of weeks ago while I was sitting on the porch and she jumped up on the little table and layed on her back so I took a picture. When I'm asleep she'll jump up onto my bed, sit on my chest and slap at my face.  She's so cute.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Very cute kitties!


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

They're all very cute. Good luck with them all!!!! Oh, and have fun too!!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

They are adorable!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

They're really cute. Chloe bear looks shocked hehe and I love Miss Kitty's coloring, she's so cute upside down in that picture


----------



## elrick (Jan 21, 2005)

Beautiful Cats! Sammie girl looks like a lttle panther :thumb


----------



## Layanna (Jan 3, 2005)

Good photos.  All such beautiful. But Cricket - the loveliest!  
Madly I love turtles.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I *heart* Sammi! <33333333


----------



## CC1979 (Feb 5, 2005)

cute....and extremely atractive,,


----------



## Puma (Nov 29, 2004)

I love seeing pics of kitties and your kittens are adorable. Sammie girl is gorgeous.


----------



## MerytBast (Feb 21, 2005)

Lovely cats! 



> Sammie girl looks like a lttle panther


SO true, very pretty.

I love Miss Kitty's eyes and face.


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

I love cricket's markings!


----------

